# New Holland 658 Round Baler



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking at this New Holland baler, it has set for a couple of years, what kind of problems should I expect?
All of the rolls are rusted, but appears to be surface rust. Machine was suppose to be stored under shed, but paint is faded, belts look ok and were suppose to have ben replaced recently.
Autowrap so no way of knowing how many bales have been through it.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

mtarrant, I owned a NH 678 (5x5) that always seemed to give me problems. Just looked as if the autowrap had to stay perfectly clear of any dust or debris for it to work properly. During a long day of baling, that was hard to do. When I first got it, it had sat outside at the dealers lot over winter. Moisture had gotten in the top of the lift gate cylinders and had froze up. The first time it was used, it made a horrible sound going up. When let down, It bent every thing to hell. What a mess! I would run some loose hay thru it and check it out to see if it opens and closes properly and that the autotie works ok. Mike


----------

